# My Presas knife came in!



## Mao (Sep 13, 2002)

My Presas knife came in! 
What a gorgeous piece of functional art! The damascus steele is beautiful, smooth, and bloody sharp. The belly has a nice gentle curve and the spine has a great thumb perch. The handle is finely finished and polished. the leather sheath even smells good! It has the name "Presas" embossed on one side and the name "Worden" embossed on the other, which is fitting given the impetus and sentiment in spawning this piece. I am very happy, and my wife sais I have a new phallic symbol. Perhaps I am so enthralled because i miss Remy, but who cares.

Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


__________________
"What would it be like if everyone put everyone else first?"


Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey Dan, hows bout posting a pic of you and the knife? 

I saw the pics of the prototype (I think that was it) and thought it looked really cool.  Is there a face on yours?  It was hauntingly beautiful seeing that outline in the other.


----------



## Mao (Sep 13, 2002)

kaith, 
when whoop gets back in town perhaps we'll take a picture and scan it in.  

Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey Dan,
Could you give a comparison of the Presas knife to the Gunting.   Perhaps scan pics of them side by side?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes MAO,

Is Whoopass back yet??? to scan those Pictures?

Also to be nosey on another thread, what type of Promotion did you get????

Wishing you the best

Rich


----------



## Mao (Sep 15, 2002)

Whoop is back. I just got back in town this evening. I'll see Whoop tomorrow. Then we'll do the do.
  The promotion I got was to Lieutenant. I will probably be assigned as a Chief Medical Officer in a batallion. Thanks Rich, for asking.
  I don't own a gunting Dan, sorry.



Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 15, 2002)

Yes, the great Whoopass is back in town.    Was whooping it up at the Notre Dame/Michigan game yesterday. Very happy ending for Fighting Irish fans 

Will bring the camera tomorrow night to take a picture of the knife.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Member, IMAF, Inc. Board of Directors


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> 
> *Yes, the great Whoopass is back in town.    Was whooping it up at the Notre Dame/Michigan game yesterday. Very happy ending for Fighting Irish fans
> 
> ...




Whoopass,

I to watch the game and was amazed at the less than one yard from the goal Touch down. Even then Notre Dame Announcers were surprised. Note: This does not mean that Michigan would have one otherwise, it only means I am surprised at this call.  

Wishing to see the pictures.  

Rich


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 16, 2002)

Rich,

I was amazed that Lloyd Carr decided to decline the penalty and let Setta kick the go ahead field goal for ND. Why not take the penalty and increase the length of the field goal ? Besides, it was a Big Ten officiating crew  

Check out the Uechi Ryu forum. There are pics of the knife. Meanwhile, I'll take pics of MAO and his knife tonight.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 3, 2002)

Kaith,

I attempted to upload a photo of the Presas Knife. The photo was in Adobe Photoshop JPEG format. However, I keep getting the following: You have attempted to upload an invalid type of attachment. The valid extensions for attachments are: gif jpg png txt zip jpeg pdf.

Any help would be appreciated.


Sincerely,
Brian Johns


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 3, 2002)

Brian,

You get quicker response if you post the problem in the support area. Just fYI

Rich


----------



## K Williams (Oct 5, 2002)

Presas knife? Who is it made by? Are there any websites that have pictures? Thanks in advance.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2002)

It's a tribute to the Professor from Kelly Worden:
www.kellyworden.com
http://www.xpres.net/~gmattson/cgi-bin/Ultimate/forumdisplay.cgi?action=topics&number=37&SUBMIT=Go


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2002)

.


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks to Kaith for posting the picture on my behalf. It must be a browser problem on my end. My knife is on the left and Dan McConnell's knife is on the right.


----------



## Mao (Oct 9, 2002)

That is a good picture, though it is hard to see the damascus steele. We took a few other pictures as well. Perhaps the Great Whoopass will one more?

warm regards,
Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2002)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2002)

..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2002)

You're most welcome. 

Kelly makes some nice knives...the damascus is definately impressive!

:asian:


----------

